# Winter Projects?



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

What's everyone building this Winter? I have 3 rods on my plate - 2 All Star 1265's built as spinners and 1 St Croix 7' pitchin stick built as conventional...

Getting ready to order my supplies as we speak...I may add ANOTHER All Star 1508 in the mix as a spinner...

Sandcrab


----------



## Gar (Oct 2, 2005)

I've got a couple small Lami's, one casting to be donated to auction for Isaac. 
http://www.caringbridge.org/sc/isaacsjournal/index.htm

The other a spinner for the better half.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

I think you might find it difficult to find those blanks in All Star . . . The reserve stock of wholesalers has pretty well dried up and builders who have them are holding on to them.

I am building a Rainshadow 1569 for spinning with Fuji Lowriders. That's probably the only rod I'm going to build off season. I will be building a lot of balsa baitbugs and mullet rigs though. Here's my last batch.


----------



## Clyde (Oct 18, 2003)

Just finishing a Rainshadow 1418, re-building a 1509 and a lami 136, got a Rainshadow 967 & 70MH next, then 4 Nail's and an Inferno to do after that. Guess my 10wt will have to wait.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

gonna do my first...a rebuild of a rod i got in "76"...caught alot of fish...


----------



## fcbandgdog1 (Jan 11, 2006)

*wow*

Nice work Sarge (plugs)!

F


----------



## Heaver (Feb 7, 2001)

We have already poured a almost 200 8oz tongue sinkers using Joe's new mould from Shawn Collins, and poured an additonal 50 8oz, and 30 10oz, pyramid sinkers using my mould. Also poured some big 28oz mojos using my mould.

Taking down the reels one at a time and servicing them.

Need to replace hook on a bunch of lures.

Lou


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Sounds like everyone is busy! 

SS - I have the All Star blanks in hand as we speak. Now finding another 1508 blank may be a problem...

Sweet bait plugs!

Sandcrab


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

fcbandgdog1 and Sandcrab, thanks for the kind words.

Sandcrab, that's good, I know the Rainshadows are "just as good" but I just want the real thing ya know? I will be able to help you out with your last All Star 1508 aquisition. If you need one shoot me an email from my profile.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

SS,

Thanks - Once I get the other three rods built, I will be looking. Along with the rods, come new reels too so it may be awhile...

Sandcrab



Sgt_Slough said:


> fcbandgdog1 and Sandcrab, thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Sandcrab, that's good, I know the Rainshadows are "just as good" but I just want the real thing ya know? I will be able to help you out with your last All Star 1508 aquisition. If you need one shoot me an email from my profile.


----------



## Seachaser (Sep 27, 2004)

*1265's?*

Where did you find these. I have not been looking in the right places.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

*Winter Projects........*

Not rod building yet, but.......rig wise.........

Pulley rigs
Three Hook Paternoster rigs
Double hook cable rigs
Grouper rigs
Bomber rigs
Wishbone rigs
Ledger hook rigs


They all look interesting so I'm gonna gibe em a try.


----------



## Sandcrab (Mar 20, 2002)

Send me a PM

Sandcrab



Seachaser said:


> Where did you find these. I have not been looking in the right places.


----------

